

It Is Not OK to Hate Me - ntomaino
http://bsiscovick.tumblr.com/post/51518921750/it-is-not-ok-to-hate-me

======
ntomaino
Hating VCs is the cool thing to do these days. Its always valuable to see the
other perspective.

